# Any Washington state Jw's on here?



## streetliter (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a Jw out of local 11 Los Angeles that is moving to Washington within the next couple months . My classification is a transportation systems electrician ( tragic sig/street lights/ etc). I was looking into finding locals and union shops that represent transportation work. I know that a lot of that work is done by lineman but would anyone be able to give me some advice or pointers? I did do a 4 yr apprenticeship and am state certified (though I know I would have to test for a wash cert). Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

There are a number of shops that do this kind of work for IBEW local 46 in Seattle. I would get in touch with an organizer, we are doing a lot of this these days. IBEW46.org


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Check out Seattle department of transportation and Washington dot, as well as seattle city light...


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Check with 191, and 76 as well...


----------

